# Power cord for new electronics



## Guest (May 12, 2015)

I am installing a new Lowrance unit on my boat and I am curious if I can use the power cord from my old unit. I ran the new transducer line but pulling wires in my boat is a horrible process and the plug ends for the power match up and will power the unit.

Do you think using the old power cord is OK?

Thank you!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

yes


----------

